# Android 11 update killed mobile hotspot



## Warren Platts (Jun 11, 2007)

Verizon Samsung A10e recently updated to Android 11. Tried to use mobile hotspot feature. Laptop says I'm fully connected. The phone says the laptop is connected. The phone recognizes the correct IP & MAC addresses of the laptop. But no websites can be loaded. Windows Network Diagnostics troubleshooting couldn't identify the problem.. Task Manager shows laptop trying to send data, but no data is received other than the occasional 8 Kbps blip.

Also tried USB tethering. Same problem. Laptop says Connected. I can transfer files to and fro between the laptop and phone using copy and paste. But no internet for the laptop. Phone internet works just fine.

It has to be a problem with the A11 update because I have 2 laptops neither of which work and my friend came over and my laptop works great on his Android hotspot.

One final clue: the "MyIPaddress" ap on my phone shows a main or I guess public ip address that's apparently associated with the Verizon data server, and a local ip address. The latter I can successfully ping the latter but not the former from the laptop.

I have tried every possible solution I could find on Google, Reddit, Twitter, including factory reset. It is very mysterious. You guys are my last hope. Screeshot attached.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The DNS server address doesn't look right. On Windows specify a DNS address, use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## Warren Platts (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah yes, the Google DNS addresses. Tried it, rebooted phone and laptop, same result--no luck...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have a firewall on the phone?


----------



## masterimmu (Dec 24, 2018)

Try network reset "Settings-> Network & Internet->Network reset" and restart (Note : It will remove all wifi passwords)
* This fixed similar issue in my case.


----------



## Warren Platts (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi guys, thanks for your generous sharing of your time.

As for the phone having a firewall, it probably does, but I don't know for sure. The word "firewall" does not occur anywhere in 156 page user manual for the Samsung A10e.

I also tried the Windows Network Reset. Restarted everything--no love.

I'm suspecting there's nothing I can do on my end. Time for a new carrier I guess. But still it is maddening..


----------



## Warren Platts (Jun 11, 2007)

OK I found a possible solution: change APN type to ,dun However, the option is grayed out. Probably because it's also a way to get around throttling. I tried taking out the SIM card and rebooting, but Access Point Names is grayed out without the SIM card. 

There must be a way to get around the graying out so as to specify the APN type.


----------

